# Cigar Etiquette!!!



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

I was thinking to start a thread about cigar etiquette. The do's and don'ts of cigar smoking. We have all smoked with our fellow BOTL's, is there something that bothers you when you see someone smoking a cigar?.The way they ash, light, turn out or even smoke their cigars?

Let's educate each other and make this an educational post. You never know, you may actually learn something.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Since i started the thread, i will go first. 

2 rules of smoking that i have come to understand. First...respect the smoker and second, Respect the cigar. 

My biggest pet leave is how some people turn off their cigars when done. Never turn off a cigar as you would do with a cigarette. When your done with your cigar....lay it in the ash tray and let it die out slowly and on its own.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Always, when other are around, ask if it is okay before you light up, even in your own home.

Always ask for an ashtray...even when out side someones home. 

Never crush you cigar out, let it go out on its own.

When done smoking ask where to dump the ashtray.

In your own home offer others a stick before lighting up. You never know you may cultivate a new BOTL.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

I always hated to see someone chew up a nice cigar. Out in the yard with a dog rocket, I could understand...


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> In your own home offer others a stick before lighting up. You never know you may cultivate a new BOTL.


This is a good one!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rule #1: Im #1
Rule #2: Dont touch my damn humidor!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Dread said:


> Rule #1: Im #1
> Rule #2: Dont touch my damn humidor!


Rule #1: We do not talk about Puff.com.
Rule #2: WE DO NOT TALK ABOUT PUFF.COM!

Haha, Fight Club.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great thread here. I have to agree with always asking/offering a stick to someone and when you are done just let it go out.

One of my pet peeves is if I offer someone a stick to smoke and they take 2-3 puffs and then put it out. What a waste. If you don't want to smoke it thats fine but don't take it and basically waste it.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

My friends smoke their cigars way too fast, I tell them to slow down, they don't listen (bad habits). That's just sort of a pet peeve of mine.

And I second rule 2. Don't touch my humidor. That's sacred ground... stay away.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

My number one rule re: smoking is "live and let live."

I'm going to smoke as much and where I want (within reason), and people need to respect that. Alternatively, if I'm smoking indoors, with company, or anywhere where the smoke can realistically bother someone, I will ask or at least inform people that I'm going to light up (depending on the situation and who's around).


----------



## Roger Flats (Aug 13, 2010)

Vanity-related label swapping should be a no-no. Now, I understand that "sometimes" a good label swapping is critically important to a given strategy...but swapping them out for other reasons is highly questionable.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

This is just a pet peeve - I hate the unword "gar" thrown about throughout the internet. 

It's a cigar - are you really saving that much energy but leaving off the c and i?

Then again, reading the unword "prolly" constantly makes me want to shoot myself so maybe it is just me.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


 This.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


Ditto...cigars are something where I have my likes and dislikes about them but they are something we pay for and if somebody wants to chew on them like a doggie chew toy am I really going to get anxious about it? If they puff 10 times a minute does that really impact my life? I have my preferences as to how I like to smoke mine but that's just me and if somebody wants to inquire as to how I light em, smoke em or cut them I will give advice but as always it's there to use or not.

Cigar etiquette has it's place I suppose if you are in a club where there are some sort of rules and stuff...but isn't the whole purpose of cigar smoking to be something enjoyable instead of having to abide by certain rules of etiquette?:decision:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


Exactamundo!!

(sorry if that's an unword)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe "pet peeves" would have been a better identifier.

A couple months ago watched someone blast the end of a Padron 64' until it was red and charred, then complained it was a "bitter" smoke and didn't see how these were so great. Made me cringe.


----------



## ChazHollywood (Nov 4, 2009)

One I hear thrown around a lot is that a cigar should be smoked down to about the 2/3 mark, then abandoned.

Can we agree to ignore that one entirely?

-Charles


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I cut my own cigar
I light my own cigar
I smoke as much or as little *of my cigar* as I want. If its not to my likings and its a gift, I still thank the giver and explain to them y I didn't enjoy it, but still thank them for the cigar.
I thank the person whom offers me a cigar
I thank the person whom suggests I try a certain cigar
I will bring a cigar of gift to the Herf organizer.
I let my cigar rest when done and ask people to take their stink-rod with them when they snub it out in the ashtray I am using; it just plain stinks!

I let people do thier own thing. The only thing I hate is a snubbed out smelly cigar. That I will say something about.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Rp15x said:


> My biggest pet leave is how some people turn off their cigars when done. Never turn off a cigar as you would do with a cigarette. When your done with your cigar....lay it in the ash tray and let it die out slowly and on its own.


If ya don't turn it off, the batteries run down. 

I don't do etiquette.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

The only thing that really gets me, and its not really a cigar thing, is theres way too many arrogant sons of bitches that smoke cigars. None of you guys seem this way, but when Im sitting in a lounge smoking a cigar the last thing I want to talk about is how much money the guy sitting across from me is making. I dont care, your bankroll doesnt impress me, your job doesnt impress me, in matter of fact the fact that someone cant find something else to talk about besides their career makes me respect that person about 10 times less. No I dont care about your merger, no I dont care about that account you closed, no I dont care about your boss. Just like in poker, leave your ego at the door. Leave your ego and your career at the door when you walk into a B&M unless you acually work in the cigar industry.

/rant


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends on who I'm with. In public I'm on my best behavior. At home I'm nubbing. I'm cheap and want it all. I don't care who I smoke with. I know some guys won't smoke with women. Most of them are single. Go figure.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

OMG! Thank you I am not the only one! I AM NOT ALONE!



Bunker said:


> This is just a pet peeve - I hate the unword "gar" thrown about throughout the internet.
> 
> It's a cigar - are you really saving that much energy but leaving off the c and i?
> 
> Then again, reading the unword "prolly" constantly makes me want to shoot myself so maybe it is just me.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> Always, when other are around, ask if it is okay before you light up, even in your own home.
> 
> Always ask for an ashtray...even when out side someones home.
> 
> ...


THIS.

I try to be uber polite and considerate about my smoking. So many people these days turn their nose up at any kind of smoking...partly because of the extremely poor manners of many cigarette smokers.

Doing stuff like this, smoking politely, considerately, and gentlemanly, always pleasantly surprises people, helps to cultivate a positive image of our hobby in the public's mind, and draws a big line in the sand between the tobacco conneseur and the nicotine addict.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> None. As long as the person is enjoying their cigar I don't care how they do it.


 You got that right Donnie. Who am I to tell someone that they are not smoking 'correctly'? If asked I will enlighten a new puffer, otherwise I leave em alone to enjoy their cigar their way.-J


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Maybe "pet peeves" would have been a better identifier.
> 
> A couple months ago watched someone blast the end of a Padron 64' until it was red and charred, then complained it was a "bitter" smoke and didn't see how these were so great. Made me cringe.


 That's when you offer to take those bad cigars,off their hands!:bounce:

I'm like,you enjoy your cigar your way,i'll enjoy mine,my way!(Smoke
it slow and let it roll!:smoke
Ernie


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Great thread, makes for good reading.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Im pretty stoked about posting some threads that have grabbed people intersts and had a lot of participation. I am a newbie and i am learning as we speak. I appreciate all of the info....and so does everyone else!!


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

The only thing that really bothers me is the smashing it to extinguish it. The reason is respect for the cigar. It is not low quality tobacco wrap up by the gazillions like a cigarette. It is a delicious leaf that was hand rolled by someone...and should be treated as such. But that is just me.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

The un-woed "gar" doesn't particularly bother me, but the misspelling of the word "palate" is unpalatable!!!!


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I know one of the biggest no-nos is to crush the cigar out, but I am guilty of it quite often. At home I just pitch it onto the pit and let it go out. At work, there is no ashtray or convenient pit so it gets ground out. If most of your work happened from people throwing their still lit smokes out the window of their vehicles, you would understand my fanaticism for making sure they are dead out. Just my thoughts...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dread said:


> The only thing that really gets me, and its not really a cigar thing, is theres way too many arrogant sons of bitches that smoke cigars. None of you guys seem this way, but when Im sitting in a lounge smoking a cigar the last thing I want to talk about is how much money the guy sitting across from me is making. I dont care, your bankroll doesnt impress me, your job doesnt impress me, in matter of fact the fact that someone cant find something else to talk about besides their career makes me respect that person about 10 times less. No I dont care about your merger, no I dont care about that account you closed, no I dont care about your boss. Just like in poker, leave your ego at the door. Leave your ego and your career at the door when you walk into a B&M unless you acually work in the cigar industry.
> 
> /rant


Very true... very true...

Sometimes I think these guys don't even enjoy cigars, they just do it cause that's what they perceive successful people do, therefore they smoke.

I'm with you... I could care less. Do me a favor & stick that damn $30 Padron Anny in your mouth that your not even enjoying & shut the **** up. :thumb:


----------



## ChazHollywood (Nov 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Very true... very true...
> 
> Sometimes I think these guys don't even enjoy cigars, they just do it cause that's what they perceive successful people do, therefore they smoke.


Isn't that the perception that keeps a certain cigar magazine in business?

-Charles


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ChazHollywood said:


> Isn't that the perception that keeps a certain cigar magazine in business?
> 
> -Charles


Again... :thumb:

You shouldn't read that filth BTW.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

The one thing that nags at me is when some people light cigars with a torch lighter, shove the foot of the cigar right into the top and proceed to light, burning way more wrapper than necessary and (In my opinion) affecting the outcome and flavor of the fine product they're trying to consume.

I have a Xikar Lighter, lend it out to any friend or associate enjoying a smoke, but tend to have to stop them before they ruin their stogie - explaining to them that the torch lighter works ideally above the blue flame. Too picky?

I say you rename this thread - "Respect the Leaf"


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Rule #1: We do not talk about Puff.com.
> Rule #2: WE DO NOT TALK ABOUT PUFF.COM!
> 
> Haha, Fight Club.


LMAO...Tyler?
rule #3 the most important rule:Take cigar out of ceder/cello! sounds stupid but ive seen it happen! Very funny to watchopcorn:opcorn:opcorn: but tobacco abuse none the less!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

dpcoz said:


> The one thing that nags at me is when some people light cigars with a torch lighter, shove the foot of the cigar right into the top and proceed to light, burning way more wrapper than necessary and (In my opinion) affecting the outcome and flavor of the fine product they're trying to consume.
> 
> I have a Xikar Lighter, lend it out to any friend or associate enjoying a smoke, but tend to have to stop them before they ruin their stogie - explaining to them that the torch lighter works ideally above the blue flame. Too picky?
> 
> I say you rename this thread - "Respect the Leaf"


Also respect borrowed accessories! I work P/T @ a cigar shop and watched a customer literally dismantle another customers Dupont extends because he thought it had a flip top! I wish I was lying but thats some real chit!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i smoke in my house. anyone that is offended, i remind them that the same door they used to enter also works as an exit.

if you are a regular cigar smoker,the humi's are open. new to cigars,i will pick one for you,smoke the same, and talk you through it.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome replies guys....thanks once again!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Dread said:


> The only thing that really gets me, and its not really a cigar thing, is theres way too many arrogant sons of bitches that smoke cigars. None of you guys seem this way, but when Im sitting in a lounge smoking a cigar the last thing I want to talk about is how much money the guy sitting across from me is making. I dont care, your bankroll doesnt impress me, your job doesnt impress me, in matter of fact the fact that someone cant find something else to talk about besides their career makes me respect that person about 10 times less. No I dont care about your merger, no I dont care about that account you closed, no I dont care about your boss. Just like in poker, leave your ego at the door. Leave your ego and your career at the door when you walk into a B&M unless you acually work in the cigar industry.
> 
> /rant


I can understand why some guys are like this, Brett. Most people use cigars as a means to relax and, for some guys, this is the way to let out the day before they get home so they're not beating the dog. I agree with you that it's not something I want to hear about, but I get it.



kbiv said:


> If most of your work happened from people throwing their still lit smokes out the window of their vehicles, you would understand my fanaticism for making sure they are dead out. Just my thoughts...


This I don't get...why people would chuck 'em out the window. I just tuck 'em in a vent or something and let them go out on their own until I get home.

Great thread.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

People who are critical of what others smoke. I have heard to many times that what the "other guy is smoking" is not a real cigar (infused) or that they are just posers because they smoke a cheaper line of leaf. I say if you enjoy what you are smoking, then smoke it, doesn't matter if it's $1.00 a stick or $30.00 a stick. Bottom line: smoke what you like and like what you smoke, cost, flavor or brand should not matter.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rocketmann82 said:


> People who are critical of what others smoke. I have heard to many times that what the "other guy is smoking" is not a real cigar (infused) or that they are just posers because they smoke a cheaper line of leaf. I say if you enjoy what you are smoking, then smoke it, doesn't matter if it's $1.00 a stick or $30.00 a stick. Bottom line: smoke what you like and like what you smoke, cost, flavor or brand should not matter.....


Perfectly stated. I could not care if you are smoking a swisher as long as 1: Your enjoying it and 2: Your taking the time to share life with me. Smoke anything, just share your time with me & I'm happy. That is what the BOTL is about. Bump for you.:smile:


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Perfectly stated. I could not care if you are smoking a swisher as long as 1: Your enjoying it and 2: Your taking the time to share life with me. Smoke anything, just share your time with me & I'm happy. That is what the BOTL is about. Bump for you.:smile:


Perfectly said, Tash. This is exactly what I love about this site and the overall camaraderie with BOTL's. I could be hanging with Tash and I could be smoking a swisher sweet and Tash an Opus X and the enjoyment and conversation wouldn't miss a beat. No critiques, no meathead acting like his Macanudo is the greatest cigar on earth and your Pepin Blue is garbage, no BS, just great conversation and camaraderie.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

That was always one of my concerns about walking in to my local B&M, how people will look at me or talk under their breath about how inexperienced i was the the "gar" world...,just kidding guys. Cigar world. 

But now i see and understand a majority doesn't feel that way about beanies and actually enjoy guiding them with their own knowledge. Freaking awesome....I am a BOTL for good now...:rockon:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

tebone673 said:


> Perfectly said, Tash. This is exactly what I love about this site and the overall camaraderie with BOTL's. I could be hanging with Tash and I could be smoking a swisher sweet and Tash an Opus X and the enjoyment and conversation wouldn't miss a beat. No critiques, no meathead acting like his Macanudo is the greatest cigar on earth and your Pepin Blue is garbage, no BS, just great conversation and camaraderie.


Well, that is all fine and good. Except I would hope you would invite Warren when you are hanging out with his wife lol.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Well, that is all fine and good. Except I would hope you would invite Warren when you are hanging out with his wife lol.


LOL, woops. Yeah, probably a good idea.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

rocketmann82 said:


> People who are critical of what others smoke. I have heard to many times that what the "other guy is smoking" is not a real cigar (infused) or that they are just posers because they smoke a cheaper line of leaf. I say if you enjoy what you are smoking, then smoke it, doesn't matter if it's $1.00 a stick or $30.00 a stick. Bottom line: smoke what you like and like what you smoke, cost, flavor or brand should not matter.....


Strong point - I can get behind that!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Perfectly stated. I could not care if you are smoking a swisher as long as 1: Your enjoying it and 2: Your taking the time to share life with me. Smoke anything, just share your time with me & I'm happy. That is what the BOTL is about. Bump for you.:smile:


+1:smile:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

One thing that I have noticed concerning anyone I have met in the industry is that they were all very, very nice and did not act as if I was below them. 

From Carlito Fuente, Nestor Miranda, Dion and many others, I had regular conversations that I would expect to have with any BOTL. Those guys make more money than me in a month than I will probably see in a lifetime but they were so down to earth. It wasn't so in a financial industry I spent 8 years in. An executive would not ever sit down with a peon like me. 

Anyways, :focus:

As far as the do's and don'ts of cigar smoking, I don't like the smell of snubbed out cigars but I do like the fact a CEO can sit down with a fast food worker or finance analyst or a construction worker and have a good smoke, conversation and bond without ego involved. I am sure there are some guys out there who have a chip on their shoulder but luckily, I've yet to encounter any.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

All good points, my only issue would be a request to take a pull from a cigar I am smokingmg: It has happened, might only say yes to the wife, but she hates 'em so........ Great stuff hear, so much info


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Well, that is all fine and good. Except I would hope you would invite Warren when you are hanging out with his wife lol.


ROTFLMAO. She'll give you as much :BS as me so probably best I get invited as a referee. :eyebrows:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> All good points, my only issue would be a request to take a pull from a cigar I am smokingmg: It has happened, might only say yes to the wife, but she hates 'em so........ Great stuff hear, so much info


Ha ha ha. See, I could very well be one of those people that is guilty of this. This may in part be due to the fact that I hardly ever smoke with anybody other than my very closest friends. Usually we're just happy to share and compare what we're smoking and maybe get a feel for something that we'd like to give a try next. We're all healthy people and I smoke with almost as many women as men. Never really give it a second thought. It's just a chance to relax and have a couple of drinks and BS.

I can certainly understand why people wouldn't be comfortable with this though. :yo:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I have on occasion shared my cigar with the wife and once or twice with her sister. But for a stranger or someone who is just there at our herf I wouldnt share a puff. 

I believe that rule number 1 should be check your ego at the door. 

I dont care if your a doctor or a CEO if you are joining a group of people for a cigar dont feel that you must showoff or throw your wealth/position around.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I have on occasion shared my cigar with the wife and once or twice with her sister. But for a stranger or someone who is just there at our herf I wouldnt share a puff. I believe that rule number 1 should be check your ego at the door. I dont care if your a doctor or a CEO if you are joining a group of people for a cigar dont feel that you must showoff or throw your wealth/position around.


Actually it is common practice at a HERF to do a PPP (Puff puff pass). These are usually done with very rare or vintage cigars (although that is not a hard and fast rule). Usually the only rule to it is no slobbering on the cigar. I have been in PPPes with cigars that I have only ever dreamed of trying and that I will likely never get to try again.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I can understand why some guys are like this, Brett. Most people use cigars as a means to relax and, for some guys, this is the way to let out the day before they get home so they're not beating the dog. I agree with you that it's not something I want to hear about, but I get it.


I should have worded things a bit differently, I was tad bit drunk during my rant. Talking about ones job inside a B&M is completly acceptable. We all love to unwind after a long days work with a cigar every once in a while if not everyday. My rant was directed towards the guys that go out of their way to make sure everyone in a mile radius knows that they are the big swinging dick in their workplace.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> ... But for a stranger or someone who is just there at our herf I wouldnt share a puff.
> I believe that rule number 1 should be check your ego at the door.
> I dont care if your a doctor or a CEO if you are joining a group of people for a cigar dont feel that you must showoff or throw your wealth/position around.


It has nothing to do about egos, wealth/position, or showing off. As Donnie said, it's all about trying some outstanding cigars that you'll probably never get a chance to try otherwise. Too each his own.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so would it be rude if I wanted to pass on the whole "sharing a puff"??? I personally wouldnt puff a smoke after another person but thats just me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Ok so would it be rude if I wanted to pass on the whole "sharing a puff"??? I personally wouldnt puff a smoke after another person but thats just me.


No it would not be rude at all. You may change your mind though when you start seeing stuff like Dunhill Cabinettas and Davidoff 1000s being lit.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I smoke with Lawyers, business owners, Heros and you know what we are all the same, I am honered to have these guy's as friends, and none have their chest out but sure are helpful and giving if you need a little advice like friends do we help each other.

I see guy's with egos but rarely talk to them or if I do it shows pretty fast and I move on back to the pretty servers  who I do like to talk to!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Ok so would it be rude if I wanted to pass on the whole "sharing a puff"??? I personally wouldnt puff a smoke after another person but thats just me.


I'm with you, Bro. Just not interested in suckin' on some other dude's cigar. I don't care what cigar it is; hell, it could have been rolled on Zino Davidoff's favorite cabana boy's thigh for all I care.That's not the way I roll. But as John Lennon said,"Whatever gets you through the night."


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a little ******* etiquette!Always use a ashtray! Corn can!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Scrap said:


> This is a little ******* etiquette!Always use a ashtray! Corn can!


Does an old pickle jar count???????:rockon:


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Im just pretty excited that i started a thread with over 1100 hits. And another with 975 a couple of days ago. 

Thanks for all of the posts guys....i've learned more about cigars in these threads in the last 4 days then i've ever learned in the past 5 years. We have gorillas on this site for sure!!!!!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Scrap said:


> This is a little ******* etiquette!Always use a ashtray! Corn can!


LOL! This reminds me of me. I've been looking for a nice ashtray without having to spend a crapload on it, so in the meantime I've been using an old can that held cashews. When it gets full, I empty it into a used plastic shopping bag, tie it off, and dump it in the trash. "You might be a ******* if..."


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> THIS.
> 
> I try to be uber polite and considerate about my smoking. So many people these days turn their nose up at any kind of smoking...partly because of the extremely poor manners of many cigarette smokers.
> 
> Doing stuff like this, smoking politely, considerately, and gentlemanly, always pleasantly surprises people, helps to cultivate a positive image of our hobby in the public's mind, and draws a big line in the sand between the tobacco conneseur and the nicotine addict.


There have been a lot of really good things said in this post, but the portion quoted above is KEY to my philosophy on smoking cigars. I think this is just an extension of the concept that was drilled into me my whole life, which is to be polite and courteous and considerate. Period. Which isn't to say that you have to kowtow to every jerk who seeks you out just for the purpose of dumping their shoulder chip on you but it is to say that if there's any way that I can reasonably accomodate another person's preferences I will. I've usually found that just extending this kind of courtesy gets you more of a reciporication of consideration and tolerance you might have expected. Heck, if worst comes to worst I can always save my cigar for the porch when I get home. 

That said ... 
I'm all about the "smoke what you like" philosophy. Being a picky eater, I know that not everyone likes the same things and that's perfecty fine. So if you like vanilla infused cigars then great ... if you only smoke FFOX's then that's great too. And while I agree that people should "check their egos at the door", I find that if someone has the "look at the band on my cigar ... or ... i can't believe you're smoking *that*" attitude it's more of a character flaw that's just spilled over into cigars smoking aspect of their life (which quite possibly only exists to feed their ego). Those people, whether when smoking or not, are generally insecure, arrogant and intolerable. Not the kind of person I'd hang out with anyway so not the kind of person I'd have to worry about actually sitting down with and smoking a cigar.

Regarding sharing and advice ... like Ron said ... if you're a cigar smoker and you're at my house then you can take what you'd like ... if you're new to cigars I'll pick something out for you that i think you'll like but won't make you sick. What advice I do have is freely given to those that I know but I don't intrude on a stranger's smoke to tell them that I would or wouldn't do.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

At one point and time I had the following diatribe up on my site, until some of my friends suggested that I take it down; however it does fit in with the concept of etiquette:

***************: 
The Boaster :: The Dim Witted Smoker 

At one point or another we've all come across one of these people at one of our choice b&m's; you know, someone who boasts that all they smoke/savor are hundred dollar (plus) cigars. However the moment you go ahead to ask him (I say him, since I've yet to see a woman be so, well obstinate and incompetent in the presence of a true aficionado) what he likes to smoke, and further more ask him what he likes to get out of a cigar. God I love catching these imbeciles in their own poorly weaved lies. If people would just own up and admit their own shortcomings in the field of tobacianna, it would make for a much simpler world; in the world of cigars that is. 

For instance, yesterday, I was sitting in my usual seat at my preferred b&m, it's late in the day, and three eighteen year olds' come walking back, I'm fiddling around with my phone. Listening to the alpha amongst their pack, all the while I'm shaking my head negatively to the absurdities spewing out of this kids mouth..."you gotta light it, till it's reached it's cherry", "I've smoked fifty cigars, I know what I'm talking about" all the while I'm sitting caddy-corner to this imbecilic high school student, thinking to myself really? Fifty cigars, is a far cry from fifty-thousand +/- a hundred cigars. And the kicker, the one thing that really knocked me for a loop, was how they left their cigars upon their exit; rubbed out to die an unnatural death... Which was far more disturbing than how they were drawing on their sticks...much akin to how one would puff and drag on a cigarette. 

Behaviors like these are prime indicators of a dim witted smoker, especially when he's the moat experienced amongst his group, and they're on the prowl, sniffing at cigars while they're encased in their cellophane sheaths, all the while I'll just roll my eyes in disbelief; even though I've seen this phenomenon at least a hundred times before. This is the best time for folks to just own up and admit they know little to nothing about the craft, and ask for advice. 

Though in all due honesty I see no end to this absurd trend. :frusty:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

marked said:


> LOL! This reminds me of me. I've been looking for a nice ashtray without having to spend a crapload on it, so in the meantime I've been using an old can that held cashews. When it gets full, I empty it into a used plastic shopping bag, tie it off, and dump it in the trash. "You might be a ******* if..."


A stinky ashtray...or the ultimate stinky ashtray, Holt's Herf Edition!, 24.95-49.95....


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> And the kicker, the one thing that really knocked me for a loop, was how they left their cigars upon their exit; rubbed out to die an unnatural death...


I've seen this mentioned quite a bit as a breach in cigar etiquette, but I'm not sure why exactly.

Could someone explain it to me?


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I've seen this mentioned quite a bit as a breach in cigar etiquette, but I'm not sure why exactly.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?


Because when a cigar is snubbed out like a cigarette, the natural oils in the cigar combined with the carbonizing of the tobaccos during the process of being snubbed out, causes a rather fowl aroma around not just the cigar but at least a one foot radius around the point of early extinguishing. Much like when one slobbers excessively on a cigar and plops it into the ashtray, the mucous on the cigar bonds with the oils of the cigars in turn creating a rather foul aroma...bordering on noxious...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Because when a cigar is snubbed out like a cigarette, the natural oils in the cigar combined with the carbonizing of the tobaccos during the process of being snubbed out, causes a rather fowl aroma around not just the cigar but at least a one foot radius around the point of early extinguishing. Much like when one slobbers excessively on a cigar and plops it into the ashtray, the mucous in bonds with the oils of the cigars, also creating a rather foul aroma...bordering on noxious...


Alright, that makes a lot of sense. I've always smoked outside and never noticed the smell before, although I usually just set it down and let it burn out on its own while talking with my friends. That's always just been an excuse to stay out for a little longer though. lol.

Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Alright, that makes a lot of sense. I've always smoked outside and never noticed the smell before, although I usually just set it down and let it burn out on its own while talking with my friends. That's always just been an excuse to stay out for a little longer though. lol.
> 
> Thanks for filling me in.


Just the fulfilling my duty as a BOTL :mrgreen:

I know what you mean...I do that too!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here are two related items that I feel strongly about but may contradict each other:

1, _If someone offers you a cigar, smoke it with them (unless they are unable)_
I think it's polite when someone offers you a cigar to sit down and enjoy it and their company.

2, _If you offer someone a cigar, do not be offended by what they do with it._
If you are going to hand out cigars, don't get upset when they take two puffs and put it out or when they pocket it to smoke later or give to their dad/uncle/brother/wife/sister etc. If you are not able to accept this behaviour, don't hand cigars out!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Dread said:


> [...] My rant was directed towards the guys that go out of their way to make sure everyone in a mile radius knows that they are the big swinging dick in their workplace.


Ah, I gotcha now. My bad. 



The_Smoked_Blade said:


> [...]For instance, yesterday, I was sitting in my usual seat at my preferred b&m, it's late in the day, and three eighteen year olds' come walking back [...]
> Behaviors like these are prime indicators of a dim witted smoker, especially when he's the moat experienced amongst his group, and they're on the prowl, sniffing at cigars while they're encased in their cellophane sheaths, all the while I'll just roll my eyes in disbelief; even though I've seen this phenomenon at least a hundred times before. This is the best time for folks to just own up and admit they know little to nothing about the craft, and ask for advice.
> 
> Though in all due honesty I see no end to this absurd trend. :frusty:


LMAO!! Yeah, that's pretty much how teens approach _everything _in life. I've got four of 'em, and they all know better than me about everything. It reminds me of a great Mark Twain quote: "When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years." 



Siv said:


> Here are two related items that I feel strongly about but may contradict each other:
> 
> 1, _If someone offers you a cigar, smoke it with them (unless they are unable)_
> I think it's polite when someone offers you a cigar to sit down and enjoy it and their company.
> ...


+1 :thumb: Great post, Siv.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I like this thread.
Cigar smoking is a gentlemens activity.

I dislike ignorant people like the previously mentioned teenagers sniffing through the cello but I dislike even more the snobs who hoff at them.

I would much rather be corrected and educated for any of my wrongdoing then talked about from across the room. but then again I am willing to learn.

I'm really supprised that no body mentioned that the cigar band are removed prior to lighting when using proper etiquette.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a thread currently discussion whether or not to remove the band ...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274522-bands-off-public.html


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> I'm really supprised that no body mentioned that the cigar band are removed prior to lighting when using proper etiquette.


That's probably because not everyone feels that way anymore. Personally, (and I mean no disrespect to your own thoughts on the subject) I think it's outdated and without purpose...kinda like extending your pinky finger whilst sipping tea.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I like this thread.
> Cigar smoking is a gentlemens activity.
> 
> I dislike ignorant people like the previously mentioned teenagers sniffing through the cello but I dislike even more the snobs who hoff at them.
> ...


I agree with the first part. If the inexperienced are merely laughed at behind their back, how will they ever learn? Too many times have I had to step in when older BOTL seem too stuck up to help the younger ones in the B&M.

I disagree with the bands being removed before the light. In my experience when cigars are stored too dry, they "shrink," leaving the band loose. In that case it's fine to remove.
If the cigar was stored properly the band should still be snug. Trying to remove it before the light can damage the wrapper. Rather, lighting and smoking should heat the glues, allowing the band to be removed without damage to the wrapper.

EDIT: Nurse, I still drink my tea with my pinky up! :anim_soapbox: 
It enhances the flavor :dizzy: hahaha


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I'm really supprised that no body mentioned that the cigar band are removed prior to lighting when using proper etiquette.


Like the post!

Interesting - I never really considered taking the band off for the social reasons, I grew up with smoking (cuban...) and my abuelo always told me never to take the band off until the end; reason being because of the oils, or other stuff that may be on your fingers or ashtrays. Thus leaving the band on provides not only a place to hold it without damaging (maybe, maybe not) the cigar, and it provides a place to rest the cigar in an ashtray without covering it in ashes or dirt or whatnot.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Like the post!
> 
> Interesting - I never really considered taking the band off for the social reasons, I grew up with smoking (cuban...) and my abuelo always told me never to take the band off until the end; reason being because of the oils, or other stuff that may be on your fingers or ashtrays. Thus leaving the band on provides not only a place to hold it without damanaging (maybe maybe not) the cigar, and it provides a place to rest the cigar in an ashtray without covering it in ashes or dirt or whatnot.


Well said, I like leaving the band on also, I think your abuelo knew what he was talking about.
:bump2:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't always remove the band. But it is manners and etiquette -just a good something to know if you are ever around people/in a situation where it would matter. EXAMPLE: If you are eating a royale with cheese at McDonalds pick up the food with your hands and just grub out. But if you are at an important dinner with your boss or clients you would want to use proper manners. I hate to sound like I am preaching nor do I knock fellow botl's for their preferred method but it is suprising that most of the younger crowd don't know-dont care.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> eating a royale with cheese at McDonalds


...and dipping your fries in mayonaise, right? Just don't shoot Marvin in the face, k?

(Pulp Fjction reference....not sure if you intended it or not LOL)


----------



## USM_Eagle (Jun 14, 2010)

As far as the band is concerned. I try to remove it before smoking but if it doesn't want to go cleanly I wait for the glue to melt a bit so as not to tear the band nor the wrapper. 

I try and smoke gifted cigars to me the day gifted unless otherwise told not to or if the cigar doesn't fit my progression I usually smoke through.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I don't always remove the band. But it is manners and etiquette -just a good something to know if you are ever around people/in a situation where it would matter. EXAMPLE: If you are eating a royale with cheese at McDonalds pick up the food with your hands and just grub out. But if you are at an important dinner with your boss or clients you would want to use proper manners. I hate to sound like I am preaching nor do I knock fellow botl's for their preferred method but it is suprising that most of the younger crowd don't know-dont care.


I agree we should use proper manners, and while sometimes we enjoy shooting the shit with the poker buddies, other times we have different attitudes etc.

However, I would question if it really is etiquette to do so. Sure, some of the European countries have stated it as such, but thats most likely the French, and well... they're French. :nod: Things change (yes, they shouldn't always), but as far as I've experienced, the etiquette that comes with a cigar isn't dealing with the band - truthfully, I don't believe I've ever seen anyone take one off unless they were nubbin it or it was loose and may damage the wrapper.

Positive points for leaving it on:

It serves as a catalyst for conversation. At the local B&M we are always asking what someone is smoking or commenting about cool looking bands.

As I mentioned below, I was taught it was there as a barrier, a protection.

Also, you can smoke snobbily just as well without the band as with the band - there is a great deal of attitude involved. And as mentioned lets say I'm smoking an Opus (or a Diesel - either side of the fence, I like both!) and I see a gent pulling out oh, lets say a low end RyJ or Perdomo, or God save us, a Black Sheep (Pirate's Gold?) I either react snooty, or I am a BOTL.

If I react as I should I'll be delighting another BOTL by giving him (or recieving!) a stick.

However! If I'm ever smoking at the White House I will remember this tid bit of knowledge and make sure to remove the wrapper (as long as it won't damage the stick).


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my greatest pet peaves, most certainly lies with people who do not have their own accessories ~ cutter/s, lighter/s, etc. And have to borrow another's in order to enjoy a cigar (or in my case 5 to 10). This is often the case even with some of my friends...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> [...]it is suprising that most of the younger crowd don't know-dont care.


It's not that I don't care (and I'm certainly not young), but this is pointless to me, and can cause more harm than good (I'm not referring to the physical harm that can come to the cigar, which is valid, but the social aspects of the thing):

If you're removing the band because it's too 'high end', I can see that as you thinking my cigar isn't as 'good' as yours, which is a bit offensive. If, however, you're removing the band because _you're_ embarrassed by your smoke, well then I can't it see what it is, in order to offer you something else ("What's that you're smoking? A White Owl? I've heard those are really tasty for the price point. Hey, I think you might like this Ashton VSG!"). Besides, it's a way to learn about a smoke you may not have tried yet.

I've never in my lifetime seen anyone abide by this, nor would I wish to. However, much as I respect anyone who smokes _what_ever cigar they like, I must also respect their ability to smoke it _how_ever they like.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

As far as band removing goes...

I've never experienced this cigar p3nis envy. I've got alot buddies who smoke much higher end stuff than I do... Never have I looked at what someone else is smoking, look at mine & get sad. :drama:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Found this:

Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.

*Do*:

Warm the foot of the cigar slightly before starting to puff on it.
Remove the band carefully after lighting the cigar.
Take your time in smoking it; a puff a minute is about right.
Hold the cigar between your index finger and thumb.
Let the cigar die a dignified death. After it's smoked half way, it will go out on its own.
Dispose of the dead cigar discreetly and quickly.
Wait at least fifteen minutes between cigars; anything less indicates obsessive behavior.
*Don't:*

Use a penknife to cut or a lance to pierce the end of the cigar.
Touch the flame directly to the foot of the cigar: Instead, simply rotate it around the edge till it starts to burn, then puff lightly.
Ask someone else for a light (the lighting of a cigar should be a personal affair).
Light your cigar too quickly or too slowly.
Indulge in exhibitionism in lighting or any other aspect of smoking.
Relight your cigar if less than one quarter of it is leaf.
Put the cigar in your mouth to relight it. Just scrape off the ash and turn it in the flame for several seconds till it relights.
Clench it between your teeth. Likewise do not get the end of the cigar wet, chew it, or slobber on it.
Smoke too quickly.
Use a cigar holder, or worse, stick a toothpick or matchstick in the end of the cigar to help hold it in your mouth.
Dunk your cigar in port or brandy, a habit attributed to Winston Churchill.
Smoke while working.
Hold a cigar between your index and middle finger.
Smoke when you're walking.
Smoke more than half the cigar.
Put the cigar out by crushing it in an ashtray.
Chain-smoke cigars.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

And this:

Cigar Psychology


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya'll have too many rules.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> Found this:
> 
> Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.
> 
> ...


Oh god, not this again. Have a look at my sig line. Davidoff was a master marketer.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DIRECTIONS:

Wash, rinse, then repeat.*








*We sell more shampoo this way.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

"_Smoke while working.
Hold a cigar between your index and middle finger.
Smoke when you're walking.
Smoke more than half the cigar."
_

Yeah right. :blabla:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Too many rules Not sure I want a Davidoff cigar sounds too complicated.

I would like to apologize for my comment earlier (on page 1 I believe) I did not realize I would get so many riled up over my reluctance to puff puff pass my cigar. for what it is worth I was commenting on my personal stick not a group stick to be shared. 

I guess I havent been invited to a herf with an Opus X gang bang.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

As long as your enjoyment of a cigar doesn't interfear with my enjoyment, smoke it how you want, bite off the cap, overlight the foot, slopper all over it, hold it between your teeth while at work, and take off or leave the band..........people do things maybe because their dad or grandfather did it, doesn't make it right or wrong, just something they picked up. There is some great info here to help BOTLs enjoy a cigar, I say try it, if you like it, stick w/ it. Life and cigars are too short to not enjoy.

Also, please explain why it is proper etiquette to remove the band. First time I've heard that. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I guess I havent been invited to a herf with an Opus X gang bang.


:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> Found this:
> 
> Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.
> 
> ...


 First off Davidoff can kiss my hairy ass, next time i am at my b&m around the davidoff types I am gonna buy a davidoff cigar, cut it with a box cutter, stick it on the end of said box cutter, light that bitch with a freshly filled zippo, slobber all over it whilst walking around and once the band catches fire im gonna eat the flaming nub!! F you davidoff & the dumbasses who follow your rules!:dude:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> First off Davidoff can kiss my hairy ass, next time i am at my b&m around the davidoff types I am gonna buy a davidoff cigar, cut it with a box cutter, stick it on the end of said box cutter, light that bitch with a freshly filled zippo, slobber all over it whilst walking around and once the band catches fire im gonna eat the flaming nub!! F you davidoff & the dumbasses who follow your rules!:dude:


A bit over the top but I'll say this > ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!! :dude:ound:ound:ound:

Bump BTW.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ARCHAIC said:


> First off Davidoff can kiss my hairy ass, next time i am at my b&m around the davidoff types I am gonna buy a davidoff cigar, cut it with a box cutter, stick it on the end of said box cutter, light that bitch with a freshly filled zippo, slobber all over it whilst walking around and once the band catches fire im gonna eat the flaming nub!! F you davidoff & the dumbasses who follow your rules!:dude:


Ha ha ha ha...if only I could be there and video this.:bowl:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

ca21455 said:


> Found this:
> 
> Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.
> 
> ...




 ...you actually went there, John?? (j/k)

My concern over Davidoff's opinions ended when I read that item, and then found they had released this: YouTube - The New Davidoff Cigar Ring 

So...which one is it, Zino, Baby??


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

OMFG!!!! They Didnt! That's it, I'm going into production tomorrow with custom cigar "Rings" , just name you RG. All orders will be shipped about as fast as Chasidor units and I require payment in total before I'll start talking to you. Oh and BTW, you must wear a suit while using these and if they discolor at all it's because you smoked the stick to far down. I recommend placing them about 1 inch from the foot. (Attitude sold separately)


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the Davidoff band falls under "don't be that guy".


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I think the Davidoff band falls under "don't be that guy".


Just.....Wow. I've seen it all now. What was wrong with the paper band that said D.....f on it?? I bet the thing is about $200 too.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

bhuang61 said:


> Just.....Wow. I've seen it all now. What was wrong with the paper band that said D.....f on it?? I bet the thing is about *$200* too.


 try $1200


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> [/LIST]
> ...you actually went there, John?? (j/k)
> 
> My concern over Davidoff's opinions ended when I read that item, and then found they had released this: YouTube - The New Davidoff Cigar Ring
> ...


I love some of the comments there. Like this one: If you zoom in really close the engraved gold bit says,"I'm a douchenozzle."


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I love some of the comments there. Like this one: If you zoom in really close the engraved gold bit says,"I'm a douchenozzle."


 I love the fact that someone pointed out that the dipshit puts a 1200$ ring on a cigar but cuts it with a shop throw away cutter. Shouldnt he be using some $5k+ Davidoff cutter. Plus he really shoud read the davidoff rules on lighting a cigar, pretty sure he isnt up to their standards!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

isnt using that stupid ring a clear violation of rule #5 on the dont list
:mod::mod::mod:
*Dont Indulge in exhibitionism in lighting or any other aspect of smoking.*


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

ARCHAIC said:


> isnt using that stupid ring a clear violation of rule #5 on the dont list


That's exactly my point. 

I just assumed everyone had seen that before; I think they released it last year. Pretty amazing, huh?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> [/LIST] ...you actually went there, John?? (j/k)
> 
> My concern over Davidoff's opinions ended when I read that item, and then found they had released this: YouTube - The New Davidoff Cigar Ring
> 
> So...which one is it, Zino, Baby??


First time I saw this and could not beleave how anal someone can be about smoking a cigar.

I must admit the first time I went to a cigar bar I was put back by the waitress wanting to light my cigar. I let her light it, I guess it was weird because I never had someone light a cigar for me.


----------



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Like the post!
> 
> Interesting - I never really considered taking the band off for the social reasons, I grew up with smoking (cuban...) and my abuelo always told me never to take the band off until the end; reason being because of the oils, or other stuff that may be on your fingers or ashtrays. Thus leaving the band on provides not only a place to hold it without damaging (maybe, maybe not) the cigar, and it provides a place to rest the cigar in an ashtray without covering it in ashes or dirt or whatnot.


I'm new to this activity of fine and civilized gentlemen, so I may be way off base, but I like to leave the band on for this very reason, along with - it allows me to gauge how much I enjoyed the cigar. If I have to remove the band to keep smoking, then I must have liked it a lot!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm still at a loss at how guys can't find a thread that was posted this morning, but can find one from 3 years ago!!


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

capttrips said:


> I'm still at a loss at how guys can't find a thread that was posted this morning, but can find one from 3 years ago!!


The alternative is NOT doing a search, and posting a new thread on a topic that has been covered multiple times. Which is preferred?



ca21455 said:


> Found this:
> 
> Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.
> 
> ...


I'm a noob, but many of these Davidoff recommendations seem to be overly anal and pretentious. After reading through this entire thread, it appears I've been guilty of a huge no-no. I don't always do it, but I have rubbed out a cigar in public. The reasons why not to do this are obvious and make sense. It won't happen again.

I'm lucky that I've found myself a great BOTL at my local tabacalero. Everyone from the owner, staff, and fellow patrons have always patiently answered questions or stepped in to give advice when I was having difficulty.

For me, smoking cigars is about enjoying the flavors of the tobacco blends, the craftsmanship of the tabacaleros, the smoke, and more recently, the camaraderie of fellow cigar enthusiasts. Any cigar etiquette I adhere to is about enhancing these experiences, and is NEVER about pompous ceremonial display.


----------



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmmm, search a subject you are interested in knowing a little more about and make a comment -- tick off someone because an _old_ thread is resurrected. Not search, or not find it in a search you did (I find most forum search engines are quite lacking with their search abilities), and make a new post. Just can't win..... good thing the forums are about the free exchange of information and no one is forced to read every post contained therein.....


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I would like to point out in my defense... Davidoff is saying if I don't smoke a cigar within a interval of 15 minutes ( mine are normally an hour or more) between cigars am not being obsessive 


"Smoke while working."
"Smoke when you're walking."
"Smoke more than half the cigar."

I can't agree with  I love smoking and working and I believe that the Davidoff guilded gold cigar band violates their own do's and not do's..

I believe also someone is trying to sell more cigars if they are saying smoking more than half of a cigar is bad etiquette... I am very surprised also that smoking in the nude isn't on the list... So smoking in the nude is in but walking while nude smoking a cigar is bad etiquette. This is why I have a hard time taking Cigar aficionados seriously. First off many are not even real smokers second some of their rules are hilarious...


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm still at a loss at how guys can't find a thread that was posted this morning, but can find one from 3 years ago!!


Seriously? What's wrong with these kids? Don't they know that they're just supposed to create new threads out the wazzoo for anything and everything that tickles their fancy?

Rock on dudes...keep resurrecting. If it was relevant then, it is relevant now. I love zombie threads...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I noticed that too - put out a cigar when it's halfway done? That's when it's just getting good. If the flavor's still good, I'll smoke till my fingers are burning.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I actually enjoy seeing some of the older threads but I must say, Davidoff was an ass on some things he stated. Now I think on it, I'm glad this thread got bumped as it's been ages since I got a chance to rib Mr D. :biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> I actually enjoy seeing some of the older threads but I must say, Davidoff was an ass on some things he stated. Now I think on it, I'm glad this thread got bumped as it's been ages since I got a chance to rib Mr D. :biggrin:


Glad you chimed in - where's my order of your bands? I want a "clockface" swiss timepiece as the logo...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Best I can do is this.....:clock: The bands are at the printer, shall be on the way soon & the checks in the mail. All the preceding statements are truthful, trust me. ound:


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I always ask even if I know the persons answer. And I will also ask the passenger in my own vehicle if they mind if I light up.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> Seriously? What's wrong with these kids? Don't they know that they're just supposed to create new threads out the wazzoo for anything and everything that tickles their fancy?
> 
> Rock on dudes...keep resurrecting. If it was relevant then, it is relevant now. I love zombie threads...


Dittos for me as well!

Doc


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great thread guys!!!!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> Dittos for me as well!
> 
> Doc


Thanks, Robert! I've received quite a bit of kudos for that response, as well as RG from one of the "original" contributors to the thread. And, of course, some are joining in again! One of them posted this gem, which I had found myself quite a while back: Cigar Psychology 
It's a real hoot - I'm all but two - so what does that say about me? :biglaugh:

I love it! It's about _time_ Warren @Tashaz, I've only been waiting over two years for it! That Davidoff ring is absurd - what about the etiquette of band removal? Oh, that's right, you are removing the paper Davi band; putting on a $1200 gold plated silver Davi band doesn't count...


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

I would be real tempted to punch someone in the face if I saw them employ that gay ass davidolf band. Even the video caused the anger sharks to start swirling in my gut. I have no idea why I hate it so much...lol


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

drexel said:


> I would be real tempted to punch someone in the face if I saw them employ that gay ass davidolf band. Even the video caused the anger sharks to start swirling in my gut. I have no idea why I hate it so much...lol


You know what the davidoff cigar band is really for? :banana:


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

:anim_soapbox:
Wow....I just checked out the Davidoff website....everything about the entire company just screams*  Im A Pretentious Douche Bag Poser!!!!* I guess I'll stay away from their products unless I ever become a shallow souless celebrity that is completly out of touch with the reality that the other 99.999% of us live because I'm too worried about what my twitter followers are saying.

But im not bitter... If you are a Jerkoff...errrr...I mean Davidoff "connoisseur", chances are, I will thankfully never have to talk to you in a social situation. I really doubt your social circle and my social circle will ever intersect. It they do....I may reevaluate my social circle!

Ok.....I feel better now.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Isaac said:


> :anim_soapbox:
> Wow....I just checked out the Davidoff website....everything about the entire company just screams*  Im A Pretentious Douche Bag Poser!!!!* I guess I'll stay away from their products unless I ever become a shallow souless celebrity that is completly out of touch with the reality that the other 99.999% of us live because I'm too worried about what my twitter followers are saying.
> 
> But im not bitter... If you are a Jerkoff...errrr...I mean Davidoff "connoisseur", chances are, I will thankfully never have to talk to you in a social situation. I really doubt your social circle and my social circle will ever intersect. It they do....I may reevaluate my social circle!
> ...


You are not pretentious if you actually have the money, culture, and status....


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> You are not pretentious if you actually have the money, culture, and status btw
> 
> I believe in America this word is misused alot...


No...I was using it correctly. There is nothing wrong with having money, culture, or status. But money is COMPLETLY different and seperate from culture and status. My "circle" that I referred to currently includes artists, doctors, lawyers, politicians, and even a few scientists...but it also includes construction workers, computer jockeys, bartenders, teachers...ect.... regardless of money, the integration is mostly seamless.

Im refering to people that think that money and fame contribute to culture and status. For example...the Kardashians...or the Jersy Shore people....or 95% of all hip/hop artists or pop artists....or people that make it rich off of a few lucky investments....or people spending money that they don't have to look rich while running up massive credit card debt that they plan on walking away form.....

I believe in America that the "cult of celebrity" and the the average joe trying to convey the image that they fit into that lifestyle, is going to be the downfall of our country.

Can I PLEASE get off my soap box now?!?:u :usa2: :focus:


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

Isaac said:


> :anim_soapbox:
> Wow....I just checked out the Davidoff website....everything about the entire company just screams*  Im A Pretentious Douche Bag Poser!!!!* I guess I'll stay away from their products unless I ever become a shallow souless celebrity that is completly out of touch with the reality that the other 99.999% of us live because I'm too worried about what my twitter followers are saying.
> 
> But im not bitter... If you are a Jerkoff...errrr...I mean Davidoff "connoisseur", chances are, I will thankfully never have to talk to you in a social situation. I really doubt your social circle and my social circle will ever intersect. It they do....I may reevaluate my social circle!
> ...


The cigar world is not alone in this phenomenon. Fly fishing, consumption of adult beverages, golfing, religion... you name it, and you will find folks whose sole purpose in that activity seems to be all about appearing to be above everyone else. I too purposefully avoid these types of people. Fortunately, the friends I've encountered in my local BOTL have been anything BUT pretentious!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

capttrips said:


> I'm still at a loss at how guys can't find a thread that was posted this morning, but can find one from 3 years ago!!


C'mon Dave. You are better than this.

I am impressed the member actually took the time to do a search for a topic that was of interest to him. There are times when I will bump a thread much older than this one just because I think it contains some good discussion and others may enjoy reading it.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Y'know... I didn't get that impression from Dave's comment - I didn't think he was indicting so much the people who dredge up old threads (which I like to do as well) as a general complaint against posters who create new threads on topics that have addressed in the very recent past.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Either way, nobody is making anybody read all the threads. If you think a topic is over done, or useless, don't read it/comment on it.



Bruck said:


> Y'know... I didn't get that impression from Dave's comment - I didn't think he was indicting so much the people who dredge up old threads (which I like to do as well) as a general complaint against posters who create new threads on topics that have addressed in the very recent past.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I hate when people come in to cut their cigars... and they completely drench the end of the cigar before taking your cutter. It gives me the willies, and kind of grosses me out.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

NoirNick said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate when people come in to cut their cigars... and they completely drench the end of the cigar before taking your cutter. It gives me the willies, and kind of grosses me out.


EEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

uke:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

NoirNick said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate when people come in to cut their cigars... and they completely drench the end of the cigar before taking your cutter. It gives me the willies, and kind of grosses me out.


The key I believe is not handing them the cutter, but having them hand you the cigar which you can cut and or light vice versa first ( lighting without putting in your mouth) then you hand them the cigar then it would be embarrassing for them to hand you a slobbery cigar.. You can turn the tables in this I believe because my assumption is if they don't have a cutter then they don't have a lighter because who smokes cigars without a cutter but a lighter...


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

NoirNick said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate when people come in to cut their cigars... and they completely drench the end of the cigar before taking your cutter. It gives me the willies, and kind of grosses me out.


Just lick your cutter before handing it to them.....


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2011)

Arnie said:


> I love some of the comments there. Like this one: If you zoom in really close the engraved gold bit says,"I'm a douchenozzle."


Three pages later and I'm still Crying........."DOUCHENOZZLE"..........now thats funny stuff


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> The key I believe is not handing them the cutter, but having them hand you the cigar which you can cut and or light vice versa first ( lighting without putting in your mouth) then you hand them the cigar then it would be embarrassing for them to hand you a slobbery cigar.. You can turn the tables in this I believe because my assumption is if they don't have a cutter then they don't have a lighter because who smokes cigars without a cutter but a lighter...


There are a surprising number of people that come in without the accessories. But then, there are a lot of only occasional smokers out there that come in for their weekly or monthly fix.

I actually ask beforehand for every one if they would like me to cut it for them, but it's a cigar smoker's right to cut their own cigar.

And before it's asked, I do discretely clean every cutter after this happens.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

D307P said:


> Just lick your cutter before handing it to them.....


^^^^ Best idea ever, but you gotta make sure you look them square in the eye as you do it.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to do that at home with my own stuff. Sort of made me feel like I was less likely to crack a potentially brittle end. I never gave it much thought until a newbie was following my lead and did the same thing with my cutter. Yeah, it's pretty gross. Storing your cigars properly and using a good sharp cutter eliminates the worry. Do what you want at home I guess, but it is a poor habit.



NoirNick said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate when people come in to cut their cigars... and they completely drench the end of the cigar before taking your cutter. It gives me the willies, and kind of grosses me out.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

No one, not even my best friend uses my cutter or lighter. Most shops will give you a cheap cutter or a book of matches.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

D307P said:


> Just lick your cutter before handing it to them.....


Mad respect for this post...

As far as Zino Davidoff's ideology is concerened... It doesn't really bother me. He was old school...

The band thing is a bit much though.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Mad respect for this post...


Wanna borrow my cutter?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

D307P said:


> Wanna borrow my cutter?


Sharing is fun! yay...


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Mad respect for this post...
> 
> As far as Zino Davidoff's ideology is concerened... It doesn't really bother me. He was old school...
> 
> The band thing is a bit much though.


I may have seemed a little harsh in my post referring to the company as " screaming I'm a douche bag". I realize that the "cigar lifestyle" is frequently marketed toward people that tend to be a lot better off than most....and major respect to the rich...I hope to be one of you someday! Upon further reflection, the guttural distaste I had upon learning about the $1200 cigar band and many of the other-super exclusive Davidoff products is rooted in the belief that people that worked hard for their wealth will probably never buy these items. They will most likely be procured by people that either lucked into their money, or are trying to convey an image of success that they have not earned. People that worked hard for their money are not likely to buy a $1200 cigar band because those are not the type of financial decisions that helped them amass wealth.

I hope I don't come off sounding like a socialist, because I am VERY MUCH a capitalist! I just believe that our society is beginning to lose sight of the fact that your supposed to work you a$$ off if you want to be successful.

Ok...I'll shut up about the "low class rich" now!

Sorry :focus:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Your posts didn't bother me either Isaac. They ring pretty true, if anything...


Zino came from a time where it was the norm. The Davidoff brand has continued to carry that mantle, but I'd like to think Zino would see it a little differently these days... Davidoff is very diverse in it's brands now, from the black tie image of the White Label, the blue collar image of Camacho, to the tatted up new school guys like Matt Booth & Room101, they hit all smokers.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

fuente~fuente said:


> Davidoff is very diverse in it's brands now, from the black tie image of the White Label, the blue collar image of Camacho...


Very true. Davidoff now owns the Baccarat brand with their acquisition of Camacho. Is there a less expensive cigar in their portfolio?

Still... that cigar ring is horrible.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Thoroughbred said:


> Very true. Davidoff now owns the Baccarat brand with their acquisition of Camacho. Is there a less expensive cigar in their portfolio?
> 
> Still... that cigar ring is horrible.


I believe if you put the cigar band around something else and drop your pants it will make a hell of a impression and woo even the most prudish of women.. It is the ultimate symbol of power to have a wanker adorned by majestic metals fused together with artistic mastery... All shall bow before such a spectacle.

Sorry I couldn't help myself the band is just hilarious I think it is the greatest thing I just think it was made for the wrong use..


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I believe if you put the cigar band around something else and drop your pants it will make a hell of a impression and woo even the most prudish of women.. It is the ultimate symbol of power to have a wanker adorned by majestic metals fused together with artistic mastery... All shall bow before such a spectacle.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself the band is just hilarious I think it is the greatest thing I just think it was made for the wrong use..


I was thinking it would make a pretty pimp thumb ring, but...your idea works too. :hat:


----------

